# i want to provide $1 per year vps's



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

As places like india have people who want to larn about hosting things in liunx but don't have the money.

So my plan is to provide vps's with the following specs:

32MB ram

10GB hdd (2GB ddr3 cache)

1 CPU core(shared) Limited to 250Mhz

Unmeated 10Mbps ddos protected

ipv6 only with only nat for ssh port

$1 per year via bitpay ($1.49 per year paypal)

planned node specs:

32 GB Ram ddr3

Intel Xeon E3 1225v2

2 x 2 TB SATA in sw raid 1

200Mbps unmeated port

I'm planning on slabbing the node into 5 kvm vps's due to Linux limitations.

planned vps's per node: around 1,000

I am planning on only providing support for vps's that are down.

I looked into the numbers and it looks like it will work fine.

is they any issues you guys can see?

Thank You

Matthew Morgan


----------



## SkylarM (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> is they any issues you guys can see?


 


 Yes



> planned vps's per node: around 1,000



You're welcome.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Yes
> 
> You're welcome.


dd3 based cache should help fix this issue.

but any abuse = instant termination and vps put back in stock.

whats the issue with 1,000 people per node?


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

Please start these kind of topics on the OVH forums where you're planning on buying.


Also. Give up already for God's sake!


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Please start these kind of topics on the OVH forums where you're planning on buying.
> 
> 
> Also. Give up already for God's sake!


Why give up?

someone need to win the race to the bottom.


----------



## Virtovo (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> dd3 based cache should help fix this issue.
> 
> but any abuse = instant termination and vps put back in stock.
> 
> whats the issue with 1,000 people per node?


1000 people on a two drive RAID1 array?  Mhmm!


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> 1000 people on a two drive RAID1 array?  Mhmm!


it will not be 100MB/S like most hosts but all vps's will be limited to 5MB/S each to avoid abuse.


----------



## KuJoe (May 1, 2014)

What a waste of packets this thread is.


----------



## raindog308 (May 1, 2014)

Will they be connecting to their VPS via your globe-spanning Wifi network?  How _is_ that going by the way?

Let me see...no, I don't see an SSID advertised in my neighborhood yet.



mtwiscool said:


> 200Mbps unmeated port


Well, at the last, you'll own the vegan hosting market.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 1, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> What a waste of packets this thread is.


 At least they are vegetarian packets:



> Unmeated


Edit: 10 seconds too slow



> Well, at the last, you'll own the vegan hosting market.


----------



## KuJoe (May 1, 2014)

Whatever guidance counselor told you that you could do anything should be fired. Posting a thread every few weeks with (bad) business ideas does not do anything except make your next idea look worse than the last.


----------



## kunnu (May 1, 2014)

Impossible, Your server will crash or hard disk will be give-up and die.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Will they be connecting to their VPS via your globe-spanning Wifi network?  How _is_ that going by the way?
> 
> Let me see...no, I don't see an SSID advertised in my neighborhood yet.
> 
> Well, at the last, you'll own the vegan hosting market.


We are waiting for a list of buildings to attanas on at the moment.


----------



## Steven F (May 1, 2014)

Hey, I think this is a perfectly good idea. Try it out and let us know how it goes. Your profit margins will be so high! I mean, what could be bad about bringing in <$80 a month PER 1,000 clients before expenses. I mean, you'll obviously get 100,000 clients and make $8,000 a month. Oh and that's totally feasible, providing support to 100K clients for <$8,000 a month. So, go try it, I can't wait to see your success.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

Virtuol said:


> Hey, I think this is a perfectly good idea. Try it out and let us know how it goes. Your profit margins will be so high! I mean, what could be bad about bringing in <$80 a month PER 1,000 clients before expenses. I mean, you'll obviously get 100,000 clients and make $8,000 a month. Oh and that's totally feasible, providing support to 100K clients for <$8,000 a month. So, go try it, I can't wait to see your success.


as i said support only for downtime.


----------



## KuJoe (May 1, 2014)

I wish I lived in whatever dimension this thread takes place in.


----------



## serverian (May 1, 2014)

What about those who prefers meat in their ports?


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

More importantly, who are you?

You're not the usual muppet that posts, you're someone else. I've noticed this before on here and on WHT.

Are you Matthews father?


----------



## DomainBop (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> it will not be 100MB/S like most hosts but all vps's will be limited to 5MB/S each to avoid abuse.


The VPS's I've had in India have all had 100 Mbps or 1000 Mbps port speeds so you will probably have a hard time attracting people from India.  I would suggest changing your target market to Argentine villa miseria dwellers because a 5 Mbps speed limit will be a luxury for anyone in Argentina where a 512MB VPS with a 1Mbps connection costs $45 (source: http://www.g2khosting.com/cloud-servers)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> More importantly, who are you?
> 
> You're not the usual muppet that posts, you're someone else. I've noticed this before on here and on WHT.
> 
> Are you Matthews father?


I'm more of a belief that he's just been another troll/curtisg from the start.  Faking autism just to try and justify the stupidity of the questions.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 1, 2014)

You know what these people can use instead of paying that 1 dollar?

Get a Host1Free. 

128 MB, 10 GB Space, 500 GB Bandwidth.  With a price tag of $0.00.  Probably a MUCH better performance than your 32 MB VPS with 1000 clients on it (obviously Host1Free is oversold, but it won't be AS oversold as your service you charge for 1 dollar).  



mtwiscool said:


> Why give up?
> 
> someone need to win the race to the bottom.


You're not winning anything.


----------



## AuroraZero (May 1, 2014)

@serverian Are you sure we should not be trying to buy pot from @mtwiscool?


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> You know what these people can use instead of paying that 1 dollar?
> 
> Get a Host1Free.
> 
> ...


about 15 - 25% oversold

we are trying to be a budget rivel against lowendspirit


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

You didn't answer my question, 'Matthew'


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> You didn't answer my question, 'Matthew'


what question?


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 1, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Whatever guidance counselor told you that you could do anything should be fired. Posting a thread every few weeks with (bad) business ideas does not do anything except make your next idea look worse than the last.


You guys are asses. One of these days I'm going to fund someone's stupid idea on here just for the sake of doing it and making it happen.


----------



## serverian (May 1, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> You guys are asses. One of these days I'm going to fund someone's stupid idea on here just for the sake of doing it and making it happen.


Yes! Please fund @mtwiscool's project Jonny! It's just a small server. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Virtovo (May 1, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> You guys are asses. One of these days I'm going to fund someone's stupid idea on here just for the sake of doing it and making it happen.


Only GVH would be willing to allocate a /22 to a single server so you might as well.


----------



## shunny (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> As places like india have people who want to larn about hosting things in liunx but don't have the money.
> 
> So my plan is to provide vps's with the following specs:
> 
> ...


I stared at the screen for 10 minutes and said LOL. I thought I was getting high on my coffee.


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> what question?


Who are you? You are not the same person as normal.


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Who are you? You are not the same person as normal.


This, it's not the same person.

The mis-spells are planted not natural, wording is not the same, etc..


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Who are you? You are not the same person as normal.


I'm the same Matthew Morgan


----------



## drmike (May 1, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> You guys are asses. One of these days I'm going to fund someone's stupid idea on here just for the sake of doing it and making it happen.


First you have to fund your own stupid ideas.

You know and others here know about container limits on such pitiful hardware, as you all have tried 30 ways to Sunday to rack, pack  and overstack containers in virtualized environments.   Even on big RAM and many-cores, 1000 containers? Most sane people give up WAY before that.

Yeah,  if the OP is serious, he should befriend BlueVM/CVPS.  Recipe = Xen slabs.   Capacity, 1500 64-128MB plans on a slab.  It sort of has worked for them.

We can all smoke DENIAL, it is a hell of a drug.


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I'm the same Matthew Morgan


No you're not. If you are, you have DiD or something. Can you explain why most of the posts are drivel and barely legible and this one isn't?


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

Also, everyone else, one more GVH related post in this thread and you're in the sinbin for 24 hours...!!


----------



## serverian (May 1, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> @serverian Are you sure we should not be trying to buy pot from @mtwiscool?


I think he's way beyond of pot by now!


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> No you're not. If you are, you have DiD or something. Can you explain why most of the posts are drivel and barely legible and this one isn't?


Things improve with time


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> First you have to fund your own stupid ideas.
> 
> You know and others here know about container limits on such pitiful hardware, as you all have tried 30 ways to Sunday to rack, pack  and overstack containers in virtualized environments.   Even on big RAM and many-cores, 1000 containers? Most sane people give up WAY before that.
> 
> ...


we are planning xen or kvm slabs


----------



## KuJoe (May 1, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> You guys are asses. One of these days I'm going to fund someone's stupid idea on here just for the sake of doing it and making it happen.


You call me an ass and in the same breath agree with my post. Brilliant.


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Things improve with time


No they don't. You're 90% rubbish, 5% wtf and 5% normal and legible. You've done this before on here and in WHT. So, out with it - what's your game?


----------



## ndelaespada (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Things improve with time



would be good to see ideas improving as well


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2014)

@mtwiscool

Whilst I admire your determination to come up with new ideas all the time the issue is that you need to stick with one and work at it, not keep changing,  This latest idea though is not the way forward for you.  You will at best attract abusers more than serious users.

Still not convinced it's the old Matthew though, things do not improve that much in a short period of time.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> No they don't. You're 90% rubbish, 5% wtf and 5% normal and legible. You've done this before on here and in WHT. So, out with it - what's your game?


what do you mean?


----------



## DomainBop (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Also, everyone else, one more GVH related post in this thread and you're in the sinbin for 24 hours...!!


*sin bin* (_plural_ *sin bins*)

3. (US, Australia, colloquial) A panel van with a bed installed in the back. 

Synonyms:

(van installed with bed): fuck truck, passion wagon
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sin_bin


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> what do you mean?


Don't act as stupid as your alter ego and just answer the question?


----------



## drmike (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Also, everyone else, one more GVH related post in this thread and you're in the sinbin for 24 hours...!!


I like this...  Saw the same drumming of threads on the other communities.  It isn't by accident, nor 'unintentional'.   I usually frown about heavy handedness, but in this instance, I say good.


----------



## rds100 (May 1, 2014)

Nevermind


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Don't act as stupid as your alter ego and just answer the question?


I am the same person.

they is no game.

https://twitter.com/mtwiscool/status/461949062191669249/photo/1


----------



## sean (May 1, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> At least they are vegetarian packets:


Where is Anthony?


----------



## Virtovo (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I am the same person.
> 
> they is no game.
> 
> https://twitter.com/mtwiscool/status/461949062191669249/photo/1


Are you the guy who was on WHT building a VPS node from desktop components and did a lot of youtube videos about it?


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Are you the guy who was on WHT building a VPS node from desktop components and did a lot of youtube videos about it?


Yes he was, shipping to the USA with a UK power supply!


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Are you the guy who was on WHT building a VPS node from desktop components and did a lot of youtube videos about it?


yes but planes change.

and £15 per year for 1GB ram is not competitive anymore.


----------



## Virtovo (May 1, 2014)

~Lee~ said:


> Yes he was, shipping to the USA with a UK power supply!


And people are knowingly harassing him?  Way to go.


----------



## drmike (May 1, 2014)

*As places like india have people who want to larn about hosting things in liunx but don't have the money.*

Why do industrialized nation folks think like this?  The extremely poor in India do not need a VPS, they need heating/cooking fuel, they need sanitation, they need access to markets, access to resources to make things.   To get to level of VPS necessity requires:

1.  Internet access - even if community center or cellular and both tend to cost something

2. An internet device - computer, phone, etc.

3. Electric power

These people are worried about their next meal, sanitation, the regular stuff real people are concerned with everywhere.  Not foo-foo three layers of technology paying to fark around with some puny abstract, overloaded server.

There are slews of folks from Indian, Pakistan and lands likely much closer than you are and much more versed in the people there than you are.

How do you intend on reaching your market?  Plan on branding UNICEF relief rations or does Google have a special Ad distribution model for that audience too?

PS: the youthful university crowd, much more likely your target market, already has access to computing resources at the university.


----------



## MannDude (May 1, 2014)

Let's try to be a little bit helpful. While I agree this isn't a good idea, it's best to state the reasons why.

If you wish to provide affordable services to introduce people from your country to virtual servers, that's great. But do these people need a VPS for an entire _year_? Likely not, especially if they're just learning. $1 is way too cheap, and after fees you're literally 'making' pennies.

Not to mention this isn't going to attract "Little Joe wanna learn to program", it's almost certainly going to attract abusers, spammers, etc. It's $1. That's called a burner box. Use, abuse, then lose it. The spammer/scammer/fraudster/whatever isn't going to cry over $1 when you terminate his VPS. Actually he'll still probably do a chargeback anyway, just because that's the sort of quality people this offer will attract.

Etc. Etc.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Let's try to be a little bit helpful. While I agree this isn't a good idea, it's best to state the reasons why.
> 
> If you wish to provide affordable services to introduce people from your country to virtual servers, that's great. But do these people need a VPS for an entire _year_? Likely not, especially if they're just learning. $1 is way too cheap, and after fees you're literally 'making' pennies.
> 
> ...


port 25 will be blocked and port linited to 10Mbps

and we are going bitcoin only so theys no chargebacks.


----------



## Virtovo (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> port 25 will be blocked and port linited to 10Mbps
> 
> and we are going bitcoin only so theys no chargebacks.


You're going to face other types of abuse.

I really don't think this business plan has legs.  The node is not up to handling the number of VPS you are planning.  There are other projects that offer a service at a better pricing with a reputation behind them.  How many projects do you have open at the moment.  List them all here and we might be able to advise the best one to put your efforts into.


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> port 25 will be blocked and port linited to 10Mbps
> 
> and we are going bitcoin only so theys no chargebacks.


See there you go already, a short ago it was ($1 per year via bitpay ($1.49 per year paypal)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 1, 2014)

Why does everyone keep feeding the troll...


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

~Lee~ said:


> See there you go already, a short ago it was ($1 per year via bitpay ($1.49 per year paypal)


it's to be $0.99/year bitpay(bitcoin)


----------



## raindog308 (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> it's to be


It's to never be.  You never finish a single project that you announce here.

Are you aware of this?


----------



## mtwiscool (May 1, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> It's to never be. You never finish a single project that you announce here.
> 
> 
> Are you aware of this?


I finished nocostvps


----------



## raindog308 (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I finished nocostvps


Wait...why would I want to pay $1/year to get a 32MB VPS from you when I can get a 64MB VPS for free from you?


----------



## MannDude (May 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I finished nocostvps


And you were banned on the site that advertises it the most: http://freevps.us/thread-11750-post-135837.html#pid135837



> He was warned over and over, and started complaining about the warning levels. Not to mention he went into DDOS'ing.
> This is not recommended to go with, after the fact he reloaded his node and all VPS had to be re-created.
> 
> Past issues:
> ...



http://freevps.us/user-1505.html


----------



## willie (May 1, 2014)

Please put this thread out of its misery...


----------



## RLT (May 1, 2014)

Maybe I'm looking at this wrong. But how is someone trying to learn the basics going to acquire bitcoins?


----------



## DomainBop (May 1, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Let's try to be a little bit helpful. While I agree this isn't a good idea, it's best to state the reasons why.


If you insist...time to shoot the idea of an ipV6 NAT VPS targeted to "people who don't have any money" India down. 

1. positive: India has 151 million internet users but the penetration rate is still only 12.6%

2. positive: only 18.5 million IPv4 addresses for a population of 1.2 billion so IPv6  will play a larger role in future growth by necessity

1. negative: the vast majority on Indian users with Internet access are middle class to wealthy

2. negative: In India, like in most countries (including austerity-era Western countries)  the poor who do have Internet access overwhelmingly use mobile devices not personal computers to access the Internet

3. IPv6 enabled mobile devices are few and far between, and older handsets in use in India don't support IPv6, so practically nobody in mtwiscool's  target market ("poor people in India") has IPv6 access

tl;dr #1 mtwiscool: you should take a look at this powerpoint presentation from TATA

http://meetings.apnic.net/__data/assets/pdf_file/0006/45186/tcl-ipv6-for-apricot-2012-delhi_1330409811.pdf

tl:dr #2 idea isn't practical at this time given the target market of "poor people in India"


----------



## drmike (May 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Why does everyone keep feeding the troll...


Instead of trolls here on vpsB, we need elves --- who make cookies in a tree.

I am going to miss this thread.  It made me smile, lots.  Continue...


----------



## markjcc (May 1, 2014)

200Mhz cpu? is it even possible to get cPanel or some other free panel such as zPanel running?


----------



## hellogoodbye (May 1, 2014)

Honest question here: If your target demographic is the poor people in India, what makes you think they're able to afford online payments, let alone bitcoins? Even if they are able to make payments online, how will they get their hands on those bitcoins? Won't it make more sense to offer your plans for free if you truly wish to help the underprivileged? I'm sure that if you 1) are serious about it and actually stick to your plan, and 2) provide proof that you actually are providing free low end boxes to people who reside in India, there will be a provider or who who may help fund your project at least for a while.


----------



## kunnu (May 2, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Honest question here: If your target demographic is the poor people in India, what makes you think they're able to afford online payments, let alone bitcoins? Even if they are able to make payments online, how will they get their hands on those bitcoins? Won't it make more sense to offer your plans for free if you truly wish to help the underprivileged? I'm sure that if you 1) are serious about it and actually stick to your plan, and 2) provide proof that you actually are providing free low end boxes to people who reside in India, there will be a provider or who who may help fund your project at least for a while.


Poor peoples need a computer, internet + home for running a vps so I don't think they can't afford up-to $12/year.


----------



## MartinD (May 2, 2014)

If you're struggling to keep a home then a VPS is the last thing you should be looking for.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 2, 2014)

kunnu said:


> Poor peoples need a computer, internet + home for running a vps so I don't think they can't afford up-to $12/year.


It's $1 year


----------



## trewq (May 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> It's $1 year


That's not the point.


----------



## beast5 (May 2, 2014)

OMG opcorn:


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

beast5 said:


> OMG opcorn:


I think in the race to 15 posts you could contribute more than single word responses to every thread?


----------



## beast5 (May 2, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> I think in the race to 15 posts you could contribute more than single word responses to every thread?


looks to me you have something to say about everything

what's really eating you?


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

beast5 said:


> looks to me you have something to say about everything
> 
> what's really eating you?


Nothing in particular, I see the little red dude on every thread and it's single word associated with the post.  Maybe I'm being unfair.  Beast5.com part of Netpower ?


----------



## beast5 (May 2, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Nothing in particular, I see the little red dude on every thread and it's single word associated with the post.  Maybe I'm being unfair.  Beast5.com part of Netpower ?


in every forum we encounter guys like you that cant really handle competition so they start asking questions and trying to find things they can say like you are doing now so yes you are correct this is unfair (by you)

as you do we are trying to make a living.

yes over 10 years beastserv.com / beast5.com / securehost.co.il / netpower.co.il (just incase your next post is to show us that the domain is a new one..) we been in this game lets end it with this post and wish you the best of luck and success


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

beast5 said:


> in every forum we encounter guys like you that cant really handle competition so they start asking questions and trying to find things they can say like you are doing now so yes you are correct this is unfair (by you)
> 
> as you do we are trying to make a living.
> 
> yes over 10 years beastserv.com / beast5.com / securehost.co.il / netpower.co.il (just incase your next post is to show us that the domain is a new one..) we been in this game lets end it with this post and wish you the best of luck and success


It really has nothing to do with competition.  If I'm being honest its about being part of the community and contributing to that community through semi-substantial contributions.  I wish you the best of luck also.


----------



## beast5 (May 2, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> It really has nothing to do with competition.  If I'm being honest its about being part of the community and contributing to that community through semi-substantial contributions.  I wish you the best of luck also.


ok thank you

i will try to be more contributing.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 2, 2014)

You could try being less of a dick, too.

Seriously, this is a friendly community.  No need to try and go on the offensive if you don't like someone's observations.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 2, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> You could try being less of a dick, too.
> 
> Seriously, this is a friendly community.  No need to try and go on the offensive if you don't like someone's observations.


buyvm you have proven your self as a dick already.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 2, 2014)

My name is Aldryic, not BuyVM.  And if that was meant to be an insult, you are way off your mark - It's my *job* to be the company asshole.


----------



## HaitiBrother (May 2, 2014)

So wait, I don't understand.

Why in gods name would ARIN trust you with 1 ip address, let alone 1000...


----------



## mtwiscool (May 2, 2014)

HaitiBrother said:


> So wait, I don't understand.
> 
> Why in gods name would ARIN trust you with 1 ip address, let alone 1000...


ipv6 read the op.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 2, 2014)

We will be using a ramdisk based cache using writeback.
This will improve the disk io as system prosses will be cached from ram this means your os will run vary fast indeed.


----------



## MannDude (May 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> ipv6 read the op.


Do the poor people in India that you are creating this service for, who do not have technology experience but know how to use and acquire BitCoins have IPv6 locally?


----------



## mtwiscool (May 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Do the poor people in India that you are creating this service for, who do not have technology experience but know how to use and acquire BitCoins have IPv6 locally?


we aim for mutiply markets.


----------



## DomainBop (May 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> we aim for mutiply markets.


"Poor people's:" access to IPv6 in most developing countries is even worse than it is in India, and as both DrMike and Dewlance said, people who are really poor don't have Internet access because they are struggling just to put a roof over their heads (if they're lucky) and feed themselves and their children, and buying a computer or cell phone service is out of the question when your total household income is $1 or $2 a day (and sometimes less).

A 32MB IPv6 VPS wouldn't do much to improve the lives of the poor even if they did have Internet access but developing an app like iCow can transform people's lives (see page 2 of this article)



> but know how to use and acquire BitCoins


Bitcoins is a bad choice for a payment method if your target market is the poor or developing countries (but an excellent choice if you're targeting middle class/upper class geeks).  M-Pesa (known in India as M-Paisa)  would be a much better choice and is widely used in many developing countries..


----------



## mtwiscool (May 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> My name is Aldryic, not BuyVM.  And if that was meant to be an insult, you are way off your mark - It's my *job* to be the company asshole.


You are acting in a nonprofessional way?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> You are acting in a nonprofessional way?





mtwiscool said:


> buyvm you have proven your self as a dick already.


The epitome of maturity, you are 


I'm sorry, but what exactly qualifies you to posit 'professional' on any aspect?


That aside - this is a community forum, not the BuyVM helpdesk.  You are not one of my clients, so I have no real reason to use any tact when speaking to you.  With that said - if you are old enough to pretend that you could be a host, you're old enough to not cry whenever someone says something you don't like.


----------



## nunim (May 3, 2014)

So..... Now that you all have compared dicks and told mtwiscool how bad his latest and greatest idea is, is it time to close this silly thread.. ?


----------



## MannDude (May 3, 2014)

nunim said:


> So..... Now that you all have compared dicks and told mtwiscool how bad his latest and greatest idea is, is it time to close this silly thread.. ?


Not before I make it clear mine is biggest.

Okay, now that we're done here... I think you're right. Wa-cha!  :lock:


----------

